# Christmas Gift for a Coffee Newcomer



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

My Nephew is taking a bit of interest in coffee and I'm trying to find a fairly straight forward Christmas gift for him that's low maintenance and that he could possibly take to work for approx £20-£25.

I was thinking of a Clever Coffee Dripper, and I could box up one of my spare older grinders to go with it, plus filters and a bag of beans.

Hopefully this would be a good avenue into good brewed coffee.

He still drinks milk with coffee which is my only concern, but the only other option I can think of is a Moka Pot which is a whole different ball game.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

At that price clever or aeropress I would say are the best bets ... And the clever is a lot cleaner for taking to work


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I use the aeropress loads but there's a fair bit of faff compared to a CCD.

I had thought of a syphon (obviously not suitable for work) but they look really cool. Never used one myself.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Try and quickly educate him in the ways of the black brewed deliciousness! Soon he will abandon his milky ways. Never used a CCD but a hand grinder and some brewed method is a great starting place. Oh and some beans of course!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

risky said:


> Try and quickly educate him in the ways of the black brewed deliciousness! Soon he will abandon his milky ways. Never used a CCD but a hand grinder and some brewed method is a great starting place. Oh and some beans of course!


Cheers Risky. Yep that was my ultimate plan. I was thinking of the Costco Chemex but he'd been a good kettle and he'd either give up on it or break it within a week.


----------

